# kefir Bars



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to make a 10 bar batch of kefir soap tonight, lightly scented with lavender. Do any of you who have made these bars before have any tips or suggestions? I have made pure buttermilk bars before and did not notice any off-scent at all. I've also used half buttermilk, half whole milk, and cannot tell which ones I used which milk on. Does the kefir produce any off odors, or challenges as far as temp., mixing, blending, cure, etc. 
Thanks so much.
Anita


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Please don't take offense to my question, but WHY?

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't think except for the name kefir on the label there is any difference at all in the soap. the sap process (lye) takes it all away. So in my opinion am not wasting time making kefir to then put in soap. 
Think about it I put a 4 in sq of silk material in the soap and the lye eats it right up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I think as long as the kefir is fine the soap will be fine. The lye does kill all.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I made my bars tonight. The soap seems fine so far. It's currently in a warm oven. Yes, label appeal is all. I want to add some holistic-type bars to my line. No extra work really. Kefir takes minutes to make, shake, and strain. 
Thanks,
Anita


----------

